# Bruzer gear



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

Dealers come visit us at the NABA show in Reno. We will be there with the packs, and ready to add a great product to your shop!


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the wham (Apr 27, 2009)

These are the nuts. They have a size for all kinds of hunters needs and they are 100% waterproof.


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

I used my pack here in Pa. during archery and rifle seasons. I didn't know how I survived without it. The fact that all my gear stayed dry was amazing. I was the only guy to go home dry. I packed an extra set of clothes in my pack.










The mid size is the one I use. Plus there are many accesories you can put on the pack that we carry.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey everyone

I just thought I would drop my two cents worth in on this post!! 

As many of you know I am the owner of Trophy Blend Deer Scents so as you could emagine, I could have just about any pack on the market, So as a manufacture of a Product I look for quality in a product and I have found the the Bruzer Pack is hands down, the best pack I have seen in a lot of years and I seen these guys in action when it comes to "CUSTOMER SERVISE" and they are Top Knoch in my book, its companies like Bruzer Gear, Trophy Blend, MaitlandUSA, Bugling Bull Game Calls that are going to set the standards in the future for manufactures. Please do yourself a favor and take the time to visit each of the compamnies I mention and drop them a email, we all love to here from you and want your feedback, its important to us, it's what helps us help you.


----------



## crodeo (Oct 30, 2009)

I will be checking them out at ATA. I am looking for a pack for a 5 day backwoods Elk hunt. I have my eye on the Badlands 4500 and the Mystery Ranch Crew Cab but I am willing to give a look at these.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

crodeo, 
we aren't going to be at the ata show but take a look on youtube at the bruzer gear elk system and le tme know what you think. I imagine tou will like it very much. That is what is going to montana with me! After watching you will see why.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## crodeo (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll take a look and see. thanks japple


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Made here or outsourced?


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

I believe hong kong. Same factory as swift!


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bruzergear (Oct 11, 2010)

Bruzergear just finished a signature line of backpacks with Antler Addiction. They will be available soon. I couldn't be happier teaming up with antler addiction.

Chris Stack
Co-Owner Bruzergear


----------



## MO XD (Sep 5, 2009)

I have used their Day Pack for the last couple of years. Well thought out pack, very durable, quiet, and comfortable. You can pack way more than you need and keep it very organized at the same time! One of the best features is the ability to strap it to the tree, unzip, and have access to all your calls, scents, etc. that you carry in the front compartment. I highly recommend this pack to anyone that stand hunts. It makes staying organized in the tree a breeze.


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Great packs here folks.


----------



## Race33 (Jan 12, 2011)

I brought a few to a youth hunt at Beau Turners ranch in north Florida last week. I had two major league baseball playerswithusfor Antler Addiction. Everyone there loved the packs, the quality was unbelievable. The baseball players have our packs now! We will be calling Chris for some more. Awesome stuff


----------

